# Right/Left Front Parking Lamp Malfunction



## Wesaboo (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi guys,

I did a thorough search online to find a DIY solution to replace the parking lamps for a 2007 BMW 335i but I came up with nothing; I don't know if I was being too specific in my search or I'm just being a bit too picky with what I get. But right now I don't really know how to replace these two bulbs and most solution I found were for the 7-series which involves removing the bumber cover. I'm not very experienced with cars and just thought that I should at least be able to change a lightbulb lol . Any help would be appreciated, oh and the 335i I have is the sedan type if that matters.

Thanks again


----------



## Cay3y (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a 2006 330i, so I don't know if it helps, but for mine I removed the tires, and then the plastic cover under the fender. This was to remove the "halo" bulb.


----------



## Wesaboo (Dec 11, 2010)

Ah thanks for the reply, but yeah the 2006 330i is a e90 series also so it should be the same =\, i was hoping i wouldn't have to remove the tires guess I'm out of luck.


----------



## jenle911 (Jan 15, 2011)

hi - 

i got the message i have a right front parking lamp malfunction but i can't find what model lamp i need to buy, could someone help i would prefer oem. also, if you have instructions how to do it would be awesome too. I'm really lost.

thx

2006 330i sports package


----------



## kenlcary (Nov 30, 2010)

I get the same message on my 2004 745Li. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Brumse'y Bimmer (Jul 30, 2014)

*Brumse'y Beamer*

I also need help, I have a 2007 BMW 750i and I am getting the right front parking light malfunction and looked for a fuse and could not locate. How do I fix my parking lamp problem?
I also am have issues with my battery being drained and have to jump after the car sits for a bit. Something is draining the battery....help!
BB 07 -06


----------

